# Wall anchors - how to remove



## maxman10 (Jul 28, 2012)

Any suggestions for how to remove these metal drywall anchors?


----------



## HandiMandy (May 30, 2010)

I usually drill the face out and let the anchor drop behind the wall. I am no expert though and am curious to see if anyone thinks this is a bad idea.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

Google "Molly bolt" to see what you are dealing with. I have done all three in order of ease.

1) If they are recessed a little just patch over.
2) Drill the heads off with a drill slightly larger than the hole. and leave the rest in.
3) Put the screw in a few threads , then tap to straighten. Wiggle and pull it out.


----------



## dvmbound1977 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Push em in*

I usually push them into the wall as well. A simple pop with a screw driver and hammer or you could screw in and pull out too. All will work, will still need to patch no matter what.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have had nothing but bad luck with this type of anchor if you try to pull them out it usually takes a chunk of drywall with it. I have not tried drilling them out, but I will.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I knock them through, tape and a couple of coats of mud over the holes, sand, and you're good to go...


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

To just knock them thru looks like it will leave a pretty good size hole.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Only as big as the outside of the anchor. Use a punch or phillips screwdriver...


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

You can slice the heads off with an angle grinder and a metal cutoff wheel.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I use the ball of a ball peen hammer and recess them, them mud over them.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Knock them through, or use a pair of needle nose pliers to pull out and make a bigger hole.


----------

